# Cách nhận biết các loại mụn trên mặt



## nguyenviethoang (22/8/19)

*Cách nhận biết các loại mụn trên mặt*
Mụn là vấn đề thường gặp ở rất nhiều bạn , gây bít lỗ chân lông , viêm nhiễm làn da , tạo môi trường thuận lợi cho vi khuẩn phát triển , vì vậy cách nhận biết các loại mụn trên mặt của bạn , hãy cùng Dr.huệ xem và tìm hiểu quả bài viết dưới đây .





​
*1. Mụn đầu đen*
Đây là loại mụn rất phổ biến và dễ gặp nhất , mụn đầu đen thường nằm lên trên bề mặt làn da của bạn , hình thành do sự bài tiết bã nhờn dầu nhiều , kết hợp với bụi bẩn và tế bào chết trên làn da , khiến lỗ chân lông nở to , tiếp xúc với không khí , từ đó oxy hóa và đổi thành màu đen , nhân mụn đầu đen thương rất cứng.

Mụn đầu đen thường xuất hiện ở mũi và 2 bên má gần mũi , cách trị mụn đầu đen là việc quan trọng nhất là phải làm sạch làn da của bạn .

Bạn rửa sạch làn da của bạn bằng những sản phẩm , mỹ phẩm làm sạch sâu vào trong lỗ chân lông , giúp đánh bay bụi bẩn , dầu , bã nhờn và mỹ phẩm dư thừa tồn động trên làn da của bạn .

Ngoài ra bạn có thể sử dụng những nguyên liệu tự thiên nhiên làm mặt nạ , giúp đánh bay mụn , ngăn ngừa những nguyên nhân gây ra mụn , cũng như hỗ trợ và nuôi dưỡng làn da của bạn , phục hồi và tái tạo lại làn da một cách hiệu quả và an toàn .





​
*2. Mụn đầu trắng*
Mụn đầu trắng được hình thành do bã nhờn , dầu tiết ra nhiều , kết hợp với tế bào chết và vi khuẩn , gây tắc nghẽn lỗ chân lông nên sinh ra mụn , do nhân mụn nằm dưới da nên có màu trắng và nhân cứng .

Bạn rửa sạch làn da của bạn bằng những sản phẩm , mỹ phẩm làm sạch sâu vào trong lỗ chân lông , giúp đánh bay bụi bẩn , dầu , bã nhờn và mỹ phẩm dư thừa tồn động trên làn da của bạn ..

*3. Mụn sưng đỏ*
Mụn sưng đỏ thường rất đau và rát , khó có thể thấy được nhân mụn , mụn có khả năng trở nặng hơn thành mụn bọc , mụn mủ , nếu không điều trị đúng cách , vệ sinh làn da vẫn chưa đủ bạn nên kết hợp thêm những phương pháp , sản phẩm và mỹ phẩm hỗ trợ quá trình điều trị mụn .

Để điều trị mụn sưng đỏ , ngoài việc vệ sinh sạch sẽ làn da , bạn cũng không nên tự ý nặn mụn , sẽ gây viêm nhiễm và lây lan sang những vùng da khác .

Hạn chế trang điểm trong quá trình trị mụn , bạn nên sử dụng những sản phẩm giúp trị viêm , kháng khuẩn , làm khô cồi mụn một cách nhanh chóng , Ngoài ra nên đến các cơ sở , trung tâm , spa , thẩm mỹ viện để được các bác sĩ chuyên khoa da liễu thăm khám soi da , để có phương pháp trị mụn hiệu quả .

*4. Sợi bã nhờn*
Thực ra sợi bã nhờn không phải là mụn , nhưng nhiều bạn không phân biệt được sợi bã nhờn vời mụn đầu trắng , mụn ẩn ,...

Sợi bã nhờn được hình thành do tuyến bã nhờn , dầu tiết ra nhiều , kết hợp với tế bào chết trên làn da , sợi bã nhờn thường rất nhỏ và mọc lên thành cụm , chủ yếu ở mũi và 2 cánh mũi , sau khi lấy sợi bã nhờn ra , thì lỗ chân lông chứa sợi bã nhờn sẽ được lấp đầy theo chu kỳ thay làn da của bạn .





​
*5. Mụn trứng cá*
Mụn trứng cá được hình thành do bã nhờn , vi khuẩn và tế bào chết trên làn da gây bít lỗ chân lông , nếu bạn điều trị không đúng cách và đúng lúc sẽ dẫn đến những biến chứng không đáng có đến làn da của bạn.
Bạn rửa sạch làn da của bạn bằng những sản phẩm , mỹ phẩm làm sạch sâu vào trong lỗ chân lông , giúp đánh bay bụi bẩn , dầu , bã nhờn và mỹ phẩm dư thừa tồn động trên làn da của bạn .

Ngoài ra bạn có thể sử dụng những nguyên liệu tự thiên nhiên làm mặt nạ , giúp đánh bay mụn , ngăn ngừa những nguyên nhân gây ra mụn , cũng như hỗ trợ và nuôi dưỡng làn da của bạn , phục hồi và tái tạo lại làn da một cách hiệu quả và an toàn .

*6. Mụn mủ*
Mụn mủ là mụn dạng viêm nhiễm nặng hơn , mụn thường có mủ vàng , sưng to , và gây đau nhức , nếu bạn không xử lý đúng cách sẽ để lại thâm nám , sẹo trên làn da , khiến mụn viêm nhiễm và lây lan sang những vùng da khác .

*7. Mụn bọc*
Mụn bọc là mụn viêm khá nặng , sưng to , sưng tấy đỏ , viêm nhiễm , cứng hơn mụn sưng đỏ và mụn mủ , mụn bọc thường chứa nhiều mủ hơn và gây ra đau nhức , để lại sẹo nếu bạn sử lý không đúng cách .





​
*8. Mụn ẩn*
Cũng như cái tên của nó , mụn thường ẩn sâu bên trong làn da của bạn , rất khó phát hiện , khiến làn da bị gồ ghề và không được mịn màng , vì nó ẩn sâu bên trong làn da nên rất khó có thể lấy được nhân mụn cũng như điều trị kịp thời .

*9. Mụn nang*
Mụn nang thường rất to , chân và nhân mụn ăn sâu vào bên trong làn da , nếu bạn không điều trị đúng cách sẽ để lại sẹo lõm , sẹo thâm nám , làn da , viêm nhiễm ăn sâu vào bên trong làn da của bạn .

Trên đây là cách phân biệt sợi bã nhờn và mụn đầu đen , để bạn hiểu hơn về cách phân biệt sợi bã nhờn và mụn đầu đen , hiệu quả và an toàn cho làn da của bạn . Bạn có thể dùng thử hoặc tham khảo để giúp bạn có thêm phương pháp trị mụn hiệu quả và an toàn cho làn da .

Trên đây là cách nhận biết các loại mụn trên mặt , để bạn hiểu hơn về cách nhận biết các loại mụn trên mặt , giúp bạn có những phương pháp trị mụn , cũng như chăm sóc làn da một cách hiệu quả và an toàn cho làn da của bạn .

Thực tế thì với bất cứ loại mỹ phẩm , sản phẩm trị mụn nào hay phương pháp trị mụn nào để đạt được hiệu quả cao , vẫn phải tùy thuộc vào rất nhiều yếu tố khác nhau , quan trọng nhất vẫn là tình trạng mụn , cơ địa của mỗi người có kích ứng hay nhạy cảm với những thành phần có trong những phương pháp và mỹ phẩm trị mụn không , bạn nên lựa chọn những sản phẩm và mỹ phẩm phù hợp với làn da của mình .

Dr.Huệ khuyên bạn nên đến các cơ sở , trung tâm , spa , thẩm mỹ viện để được các bác sĩ chuyên khoa da liễu thăm khám soi da , tư vấn và đưa ra phác đồ và liệu trình điều trị mụn một cách phù hợp với làn da của bạn , cũng như lời khuyên chăm sóc làn da sau khi kết thúc liệu trình điều trị . Liên Hệ Hotline : 1900.636.654 - 028.73.081.281 . Địa Chỉ : 278/8 Tô Hiến Thành , Phường 15 , Quận 10 , TP.HCM . Để các bác sĩ tại Dr.Huệ thăm khám soi da , tư vấn trực tiếp cho bạn .


----------

